# Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht



## kuhnikuehnast (11. Juni 2015)

Hi!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer App, die mir einen "Wetterbericht" fürs Angeln zusammenstellt. Vielversprechend sieht bisher die Website www.preweather.com aus, allerdings auf englisch und fürs Smartphone doch etwas unhandlich. Gibt es so etwas, das Wetterbericht, Luftdruck, Wind, Mondphasen etc. in die Berechnung mit einbezieht und auf Basis dessen gute Beißzeiten anzeigt?

Wäre super dankbar für Hilfe!!!

lg Kuhni


----------



## ghost01 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Hallo, ich bevorzuge 
http://beissindex.de/de/spot/select
Gruß Frank


----------



## NomBre (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Glaubt ihr daran??


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Beissindex habe ich mir schon angeschaut. Dort wird aber wohl nur auf den Mondstand eingegangen. Ich denke viel Bedeutung hat vor allem das Wetter, insbesondere der Luftdruck. Gibt's da evtl auch ne App? Lg kuhni 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Wirds wohl nicht geben, da es keine allgemeine Beisszeit gibt. 
Schließlich hat nicht jede Fischart die gleiche Beisszeit. Wenn der Waller beißt, muss noch lang nicht die Forelle beißen.


----------



## d0ni (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Eventuell ne normale Wetterapp? Wenn du sowieso am meisten auf den Luftdruck gehst macht das denke ich schon Sinn. 

Da könntest du selber Erfahrungen notieren und auch bemerken wann es nicht so gut läuft (Luftdruckschwankung? Mond? whatever). 

Nur mal nen Beispiel: Die App sagt dir dass du nix fangen wirst an dem Tag, du gehst aber trotzdem und erlebst ne richtige Sternstunde am Wasser. 

Was dann? :O


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Dann wäre ich natürlich happy... Da ich aber bisher ohne App immer am Wasser war und die Sternstunde bis dato komplett ausblieb, dachte ich frage ich mal so eine App... und siehe www.preweather.com da kann man sowohl Ort, als auch Fisch auswählen... ;-)


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Ich komme seit nunmehr 49 Jahren ohne diesen Hokuspokus besten zu recht. Geh einfach angeln, wenn du Zeit dazu hast, dann kommts auch zu Beißzeiten!


----------



## pike-81 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Moinsen!
Als Rentner oder Hartz-IV-Empfänger kann man sich darüber Gedanken machen. 
Ich gehe angeln, wenn ich dafür Zeit habe. 
Nur bei Gewitter ziehe ich den ... ein. 
Einer meiner Top 3 Hechte biß mittags bei blauem Himmel und spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche. 
Kein Hechtwetter. 
Siehe Signatur. 
Petri


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich außer im Forellenpuff bisher ziemlicher Schneider blieb und auch leider nicht mit so viel Zeit gesegnet bin... Ergo wollte ich zumindest das mal ausprobieren ;-) 
Wir kommen hier aber voll vom Thema ab! Genug des pro und contra, die eigentliche Frage ist ja, ob jemand ne App kennt ;-) 
Lg kuhni 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Also Beißzeit-Apps halte ich auch für Hokuspokus, für Mondphasen gibt's Open Source Apps (mindestens eine), brauchbares Wetter kommt per App von einem riesen der mit Y anfängt, liefert aber auch ein Spritzzeuglieferant für Landwirte (interessant wenn man wissen will, ob's Bodenfrost gibt).. 

Für's Angeln alleine nutze ich jedoch ausschließlich Windfinder. Da kann man Stunden vorab wunderbar einfach sehen, um welche Uhrzeit man mit Regen (intensität inkl.!), Bewölkung oder Sonnenschein oder Wind (inkl. dessen Richtung, Intensität + Wellenhöhe) und jeweiligen Temperaturen zu rechnen hat. Als Basis dienen zugängliche Messstationen in der Umgebung. 
Nach meinen Tests kann man danach sogar die Uhr stellen. Wenn WF einem z.B. um 7Uhr anzeigt, dass es ab 13 Uhr anstatt Windstille Orkanböhen gibt, dann ist das auch so.


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Ich pers. finde Wind aus Richtung Ost nicht so prickelnd, rein subjektiv. 
2-3 Tage gleichbleibendes und stabiles Wetter und dann ans Wasser sind schon mal nicht schlecht. Genau das selbe gilt für den Wasserstand an Fließgewässern (bei mir der Rhein). 
Durch meinen Beruf habe ich nur sehr bedingt genügend Zeit zum Angeln. Da ich dann meist meine mind. 24 Stunden Ansitze versuche im vorraus zu planen, beobachte ich mind. eine Woche lang zuvor den Pegelstand und den Wetterverlauf. #c


----------



## Chris1711 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Ich nutze beissindex und muss sagen da ist was dran, wenn auch nur ein bisschen. Man kann grundsätzlich immer einen Fisch fangen d.h habe natürlich auch schon sehr oft gefangen wo mir die App gesagt hat bleib zu Hause.
Bin der Meinung es gibt halt besondere Wetterlagen die im Zusammenspiel ein gutes Angeln fördern. Meiner Meinung nach ist voll/Neumond, konstanter Luftdruck, fallendes Hochwasser mit trüben Wasser das beste was einem zanderangler passieren kann. Auf Hecht und barsch ist mir in Sachen Wetter etc. kein Unterschied aufgefallen. 
Gehe aber Angeln wenn ich dazu Lust habe und nicht wenn mir ne App sagt geh.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelwetter/Beißzeiten- Vorschau- App gesucht*

Ich angel ebenfalls, wenn ich Zeit dazu habe (allgemein sowieso schon viel zu wenig für meinen Geschmack) - auf "Idealbedingungen" kann und will ich daher keine Rücksicht nehmen.

Wobei ich Schlechtwetter ganz gerne habe, da dies die passanten- und anglerseitige Dummzulaberwahrscheinlichkeit deutlich senkt.

Nur extremen Starkwind und Gewitter kann ich gar nicht brauchen.


----------

